# No component output on Joey?



## Neo Fender (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello. I’m considering jumping from Direct to Dish but noticed something about the Joey Receiver. Currently, my second TV is an SD unit but I think I want to get HD service, since I’m not keen on having a Duo Receiver and wiring it to my second TV. Additionally, I’ll be set for when I upgrade to HD for my second TV. Being an SD unit, this TV does not have HDMI inputs but it does have component inputs, which I would like to use. However, it looks like the Joey only has composite and HDMI outputs.
I
s there any way around this or am I SOL? Would Dish provide two solo receivers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Get two hoppers.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Neo Fender said:


> Hello. I'm considering jumping from Direct to Dish but noticed something about the Joey Receiver. Currently, my second TV is an SD unit but I think I want to get HD service, since I'm not keen on having a Duo Receiver and wiring it to my second TV. Additionally, I'll be set for when I upgrade to HD for my second TV. Being an SD unit, this TV does not have HDMI inputs but it does have component inputs, which I would like to use. However, it looks like the Joey only has composite and HDMI outputs.
> I
> s there any way around this or am I SOL? Would Dish provide two solo receivers?


I doubt you will be able to tell the difference of a Dish SD feed going to an SD monitor whether you use component or composite.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

ATARI said:


> I doubt you will be able to tell the difference of a Dish SD feed going to an SD monitor whether you use component or composite.


Agreed. If it's only an SD set you'll be fine using composite inputs. Or, the other option would just be to put the Hopper in that room since it has component outputs. The _*only*_ difference in the user experience from a Hopper to Joey is that the Hopper can do PIP. As long as you're not worried about that at your HD location it won't make a bit of difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never heard of an SDTV that had component inputs... Maybe you're mis-reading the terminology?

What would be the point of component inputs on an SDTV?

The Joey does have composite (but no S-video)... and for an SDTV, composite should be fine.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The Joeys do have composite outputs, if the tv does not have composite, look at the green input of the component. If it has a yellow circle around it, the green can be used for the yellow composite connection.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've never heard of an SDTV that had component inputs... Maybe you're mis-reading the terminology?
> 
> What would be the point of component inputs on an SDTV?
> 
> The Joey does have composite (but no S-video)... and for an SDTV, composite should be fine.


For a short time there were SD tv's that did something manufacturers called enhanced definition. They have what look like component connections, but they are labeled y cr cb instead of y pr pb. If I recall correctly they support 480p instead of 480i like composite connections. I think I've got the details right, but its been a few years.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> For a short time there were SD tv's that did something manufacturers called enhanced definition. They have what look like component connections, but they are labeled y cr cb instead of y pr pb. If I recall correctly they support 480p instead of 480i like composite connections. I think I've got the details right, but its been a few years.


That does sound right, my mother has one. Connected a 622 to it and had to change the resolution so it would work.


----------



## Neo Fender (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep - component (red, green, blue - video only). I have them on this TV (27" RCA and on an older 32" RCA as well. Even on SDTV, there's a discernible difference between composite, S-Video and Component signals.



Stewart Vernon said:


> I've never heard of an SDTV that had component inputs... Maybe you're mis-reading the terminology?
> 
> What would be the point of component inputs on an SDTV?
> 
> The Joey does have composite (but no S-video)... and for an SDTV, composite should be fine.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to have an old "EDTV" that had component inputs.

Your options for getting component to the TV are to hook it to a Hopper or buy this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011410&p_id=8125&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forgot about the EDTVs... I never looked at those... I suppose you would at least get widescreen on the HD channels if you had a widescreen EDTV that way.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

PQ is just a bit better than s-video on a 24 in set, but 4x3. I have my mom hooked with both s-video and component to a 622 with rez set at 480p. I may take an HD set and hook it next to it on HDMI and check pq.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I had a small (13" or so) 4x3 Panasonic CRT with component inputs that I bought for the bedroom shortly before flat panels came out at that size, and a reasonable price point. The PQ was slightly better than s-video as I recall. My MIL has it now.


----------

